# Contest - Giving Away 5 Copies of my Ultimate Short Game System



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been giving to this community for quite and while and now I want to ask something of it back, if that's ok 

I'm giving away five copies of my Ultimate Short Game System. A 175 page digital book that took me nearly two years (on and off) to write. This is my entire short game playbook complete with pitching, chipping, bunker play, and putting techniques. It also covers many mental aspects of the game, has a strategy section, and a game improvement action plan. It also teaches many advanced techniques which are taught with narrated videos.

The catch? I need testimonials and feedback from people who are willing to read and implement the techniques in the system. These are very simple techniques that I teach to all of my students and are proven to improve scores.

How do you win the contest? Easy. The first five who are interested and who are willing to read and implement the techniques, provide me with honest feedback, and a photo to post on my website are winners and receive a free copy.

If you want in, post in the thread. Five to go... Ready? Go!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey - I'm always willing to help another Kentucky boy!

When you say it's digital, I presume you mean it's a link on the internet. May I also presume I could print the whole thing out on my laser printer and spend time with it away from the computer?

I'd be happy to read it and glad to write something for you in return.

Dennis


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

count me in I'm interested in a read and if can help my game I'm happy to give you a testimonial.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep it's a downloadable file and you can print it if you wish, however it's 176 color pages so it may be expensive for you to print. Nevertheless, yes you can print it. I'll email you both a download link.


----------

